# Can you tell me more about my trek 1500? Serial # included



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

I would like to see what year my Trek 1500 was manufactured (bought it used) and if it was made in the USA, and if so, where it was manufactuered. Here are the #s from the bike:

Trek 1500
Serial #GT0003061

Bottom bracket stamps: 

TBI0405
GT406720
WTU1610G01747

Thanks!


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's a photo of the bike


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's a 2005 model. I have the same bike. I didn't look up the serial numbers, but I believe they were made late '04, early '05? The color scheme is the USPS Team paint from 2004.


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Damon64 said:


> It's a 2005 model. I have the same bike. I didn't look up the serial numbers, but I believe they were made late '04, early '05? The color scheme is the USPS Team paint from 2004.


Thanks. Do you know if the frame was manufactured in the USA? I heard that Trek moved the frame manufacturing overseas for the 1500 in the last couple of years...


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

You're right, the 1500 frame was made in China I believe. Great frame no doubt. The higher end Treks are still made in Waterloo, WI. I loved the color scheme so much that when I bought my Madone, I got the same Postal paint on that. I keep my 1500 as my back-up and rain bike. I feel the 1500 is still a race-worthy bike! You can't go wrong with the 1500.


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Damon64 said:


> You're right, the 1500 frame was made in China I believe. Great frame no doubt. The higher end Treks are still made in Waterloo, WI. I loved the color scheme so much that when I bought my Madone, I got the same Postal paint on that. I keep my 1500 as my back-up and rain bike. I feel the 1500 is still a race-worthy bike! You can't go wrong with the 1500.


It is a beautiful bike and handles everything I throw at it. Definitely a steal for the $650 I paid.

I'm still curious to get a definite answer whether or not this particular frame was made in the US, maybe I'll call Trek.

What frames are made in Waterloo by Trek now? Is there a dollar cut-off point or do they choose to make just select (ie profitable) lines in the US?


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

1500s are not made in the US


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

i have the same model. sticker says made in taiwan


----------

